# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Laporan Kronologis KHV dari Hobbyst

## member88

Kepada Anggota Koi-s,


Saya ikut 5 beppu kc breederkoi

Kronologisnya


7 Juni, 4 ikan dikirim (ke jakarta). Sisa 1 tidak dikirim dengan alasan sakit.

7- 16 Juni, ikan dikarantina tidak ada masalah

17 juni ,dikirim ke lampung

18 juni, masuk kolam di lampung kondisi bagus

24 juni, curiga ikan masalah

25 juni, korban mulai, kolam masukin pk 3gr/ton,

25-30, juni 30an ikan korban

30 juni, setelah konsultasi dengan bbrp senior2, dua ikan dibawa ke Dept perikanan untuk full tes.

1 july hasil tes positive khv untuk dua ikan, sisa laporan bacteria dan parasit perlu waktu 4-5hari.

2 july, 5 ikan disimpan bak karantina untuk tes ketiga kali dan sisa ikan dikolam diracunkan kaporit dan dibakar atas nasehat Dept dan senior2.

4july, sampel ketiga diambil oleh pihak karantina, sisa 5 ikan dikaporit dan dibakar.

4july, hasil full analisa dua ikan pertama keluar, negative parasit, negative jamur, negative bakteria.

5 july, hasil sampel ikan ketiga keluar postive khv.

Kolam saya tidak pernah ada masalah, tidak pernah kena penyakit apa pun.

Ikan murni mati karena KHV tanpa serangan bakteria, parasit dan jamur. Mungkin teman2 yang kolamnya kena penyakit ikut full tes analisa lab untuk memastikan sumber penyakit, jangan tebak2an.



Curhat dikit ya.....
Sering dibaca dimajalah dan diforum bahwa sebaiknya beli ikan dari satu source saja/satu dealer yang bisa dipercaya. Menurut saya beli dari dealer yang tanggung jawab penting sekali. 
Selama bencana terjadi, yang sering menelpon dan menghabiskan waktu dan pulsa untuk mengikuti perkembangan, memberi advise, membantu malah para senior2 dan teman2 (terutama om WP). Dealer/seller tidak sekali pun menelpon saya. 
Kerugian financial yang dialami bila kena KHV bukanlah jumlah kecil. Meliat ikan mati satu per satu tak berdaya, ditambah meracuni ikan hidup dan lalu membakarnya bukan hal yang gampang.

Sekedar sharing pengalaman bencana yang terjadi dan semogah tidak terulang lagi oleh anggota Koi-s laen.......

Salam

Juan
Bandar Lampung

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Menyambut usulan chief EG yg ditulis di thread merah putih 2011, saatnya Forum ini membuka secara permanen sebuah thread tentang Informasi, penanganan darurat, dan cara pencegahan2 agar ikan2 penghobi terhindar dari penyakit berbahaya.
> Forum kudu mencari relawan2, dokter hewan, expert2 tentang penyakit, yg suka rela mau magang atau berpartisipasi di thread tsb.
> 
> Dalam kejadian yg menimpa om Juan, usaha2 telah dilakukan oleh om WP termasuk berdiskusi dengan pakar penyakit dari Eropa yg biasa menulis tentang penyakit2 ikan koi di majalah Koi Carp.. 
> 
> Untuk rekan2 yang mencurigai atau ragu pada kolamnya sendiri mungkin ada suatu penyakit.., sebaiknya melakukan tindakan "mensterilkan" kolamnya dengan mengangkat dan mengkarantina ikan2nya, kemudian kolam kosong anda di beri choline (kaporit) satu dua hari, kemudian di keringkan dan dibersihkan..dan diisi air baru.
> 
> Bila ada ikan di karantina yg dicurigai sakit, ada baiknya di bawa ke lab meniru tindakan yg dilakukan om Juan, mudah2an tidak terjangkit penyakit berbahaya dan setelah itu paling tidak anda akan merasa tenang dengan koleksi koi anda yg tidak murah tsb.


Setuju dengan Om Robby

Forum ini semakin dewasa, forum Koi-s merupakan suatu wadah penghobi Koi. Suatu langkah yang tepat kita memiliki Crysis Center disini...

Komunitas ini juga merupakan wadah edukasi komunitas Koi.. Apapun kita dapatkan dari forum ini..

Disamping Itu Koi-s juga sebaiknya memperjuangkan hak-hak konsumen secara ini merupakan klub penghobi...

Untuk kawan kawan yang, jangan sungkan membuka diri, mari kita bergerak bersama...

Thanks

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

ikut prihatin dan tetap semangat

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panjikey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

tetap semangat,  dan jangan pensiun dini dulu om juan......

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

betul Om Will... di depan aku baca nya masih enaak... kebelakang jadi takut... takut forum ini panas lagi hehehe

tetap positif aja ya Om Will, biar member lain baca nya ngga pusing.


Maap lho Om Glen... dari pagi aku mbaca thread ini deg-deg-an

regards

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

> Kepada Anggota Koi-s,
> 
> 
> Saya ikut 5 beppu kc breederkoi
> 
> Kronologisnya
> 
> 
> 7 Juni, 4 ikan dikirim (ke jakarta). Sisa 1 tidak dikirim dengan alasan sakit.
> ...


sy turut prihatin om juan,,,
maaf sekalian nanya om,apa ada tanda2 aneh lg selain insang seperti diphoto..??,bagaimana dgn bentuk fesesnya selagi msh hidup..??kpn  terakhir x ada ikan mati/sakit sblm kejadian ini..??n apakah biasa om tdk mengkarantina lg dilampung kl sdh dikartin dijakarta berhubung perjalanan jak-lampung jg cukup jauh..??mksd pertanyaan ini sekedar untuk pengetahuan saja om,,,thx...

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Turut berduka cita omm...tetap semangat...semangat...semangat..

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

> @ Om koh4ku 76...
> 
> Lembaga pengetesan tersebut kredibel koq.... Aku pernah test lab mutu air + produk dari air tersebut dan hasilnya kurang lebih sama dgn hasil yg di Jepang...


Thanks om penjelasannya.......thanks jg om om yg lain.

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panjikey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panjikey

> Om Panjikey....
> Benar sekali tentang PCR. Pada ikan yg sehat, akan susah deteksi virus KHV. Klu mau test PCR, disarankan ikan sakit / ikan stress.
> Dengan test ELISA pun tidak menjamin 100% kadang hasil ELISA juga bisa misleading dengan menemukan penyakit viral lainnya. Misalnya carp pox ( cacar ) yg disebabkan oleh virus herpes jg bisa terdeteksi dan bisa dianggap sebagai virus KHV padahal itu penyakit lainnya.
> 
> Tapi...memang....*better than doing nothing*.


setuju om Will, daripada do nothing. At least sudah mencoba.
kalau detail tentang kedua metode test tersebut saya jg kurang tau om will. Saya hanya mengutip perkataan drH. Slamet Raharjo pada waktu kumpul2 di semarang kemarin.

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> heat ramping apakah nantinya akan merubah warna ikan? terutama ikan jepang yang baru datang ke indonesia dan beni sangat amat sensitif terhadap perbedaan parameter air antar jepang dengan indonesia?
> 
> karantina dengan filter dan ikan tidak makan ya?
> 
> saya dari semua tertarik dengan prosedur ini dan penerapannya di praktisi bagaimana ya .....
> 
> Memang makanya kalo di Indonesia begitu dapat surat pelepasan dari balai karantina ikan bisa dijualbelikan yang dalam waktu kurang lebih maximal 2 minggu ya
> Sedangkan di UK biasanya ikan ditahan (bio-sekuriti) saya dengar minimal 6 minggu tidak dapat diperjual-belikan
> 
> menyimak lagi ahhhhh


Apakah karena ini pula sehingga mutu koi di UK tidak sebaik di Indonesia ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mantap tumben lw serius don...


kapan kirim sanke sakainya om sbw ?? jgn yg jelek yaaa....  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amir_hzh

> saya mau tanya .... mengenai once a carrier the koi will always be a carrier
> 
> apa benar kalo ikan dalam keadaan sehat dan tidak-stress, walau dia pernah terjangkit virus KHV, ketika ditest, tidak akan ditemukan virusnya karena posisi antibody-nya yang sedang maximum?
> 
> saya coba telp balai karantina hari ini tapi belum menemukan jawabannya ....
> 
> please advise ya ...


Ikan koi hasil breeder koi : sehat ===> koi ditampung pada kolam penampungan pengepul/dealer yg kurang secure : tidak sehat ===> di kolam end user : tidak sehat
Ikan koi hasil breeder koi : sehat ===> koi ditampung pada kolam penampungan pengepul/dealer yg secure :  sehat ===> di kolam end user : sehat

End user titip mata dan kesehatan koi ke pengepul/dealer untuk kesehatan/keamanan koi2 yang dibelinya berasal dari breeder koi yang diduga tidak menyebabkan masalah di kemudian hari (pengepul/dealer diharapkan mpy catatan kejadian mkenai kesehatan ikan koi yang dibeli dari tiap2 breeder koi langganannya)

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

> Betul om Teddy ELISA = Enzym Linked Immuno Sorbent Assay<br />
> pemeriksaan pada manusia bukan cuma antibody tetapi bisa antigen, immunoglobulin (IgA, IgE, IgG dan IgM) bisa juga tumor marker.<br />
> Pada ikan kayaknya hanya antibodi saja. Disini jadi masalah apakah semua ikan <br />
> dg antiobody positip menjadi carier? kalau misalnya ikan yang divaksinasi KHV (kalau sudah ada) akan positip antibodynya.<br />
> Kalau ada sebenarnya adalah pemeriksaan IgM khv, yang artinya jika ini positip maka ikan tersebut pasti sedangterinfeksi virus KHV<br />
> kalau IgG Khv yang positip maka ini adalah pertanda bahwa dulu dia pernah menderita, kembali persoalannya adalah apakah ini yang dimaksud carier?<br />
> Maaf kalau tidak bisa menjelaskan lebih lanjut pengetahuan saya tentang koi <br />
> sangat sedikit


<br />
 <br />
lain emang kalau ahli memberi ulasan.mantaf Om Harmada.thks very much u bagi2 ilmunya Gbu

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darxtar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adhi prayoga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## EcoPristine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

